# Adidas Evil Eye Halfrim Wechselgläser mit Korrektur



## Kaljakop (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mich heute mal ein bisschen nach ner neuen Brille mit Korrektur fürs Rad umgesehen. Die Evil Eye kennt man ja schon länger, soll ja auch ganz gut sein. 
Bis jetzt hat mich immer nur der komisch Klipp abgehalten eine zu kaufen, weil mir das einfach nicht gefällt.
Auf der Homepage von Adidas habe ich mir jetzt mal das Produktvideo angeshen:

http://www.adidas.com/Eyewear/content/microsites/evileye_halfrim/?strLanguage_adidascom=de#/video

Darin wird ein "adapter for inframe glazing" gezeigt.
Das versteh ich jetzt so, das man Wechselgläser für die Brille kaufen kann, in denen selbst schon die Korrektur drin ist. 
Aber komischerweise finde ich in Google nirgendwo nen Hinweis, wo man solche Gläser kaufen könnte und was sie kosten und so. Weil wenn die nicht zu teuer sind, klingt die Brille doch echt attraktiv.

Versteh ich das jetzt falsch mit den Gläsern?
Hat davon schon mal jemand anders was gelesen bzw. hat jemand solche Dinger?

Danke.


----------



## NoJan (6. Juni 2011)

aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen macht es Sinn, alle paar Jahre den Clip (die Sehstärke) zu tauschen, anstatt dass man die kompletten Gläser tauscht. Wüsste auch nicht, was dagegen sprechen sollte - außer eine Gewisse Eitelkeit/Fremdschämen für eine Brille 



Evil Eye kann ich nur empfehlen (mit Clip!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaljakop (6. Juni 2011)

Und wie ist das mit dem Abstand zu den Augen?
Und Staub?
Ich hatte bis jetzt eine billige Duosystem Brille, bei der ich immer an die Folie kam, wo dann der Schweiss zwischen Folie und Glas herunter lief, was echt nervig war, weil man dann immer anhalten musste und die Folie ausbauen, Folie sauber machen, Brille sauber machen, Folie einbauen, weiterfahren. Genauso war es mit dem Staub, man hat immer die doppelte Arbeit. Ich will einfach ne ganz normale Brille, mit normalen Gläsern, nur das die Gläser halt mit Korrektur sein sollen. Und das hatte ich mir erhofft in der EvilEye zu finden.


----------



## palmilein (6. Juni 2011)

Servus Kaljakop,

der Trägerclip für die Evil Eye Halfrim ist noch in der Erprobung und leider zu früh als fertige Info rausgegangen. Silhouette (Hersteller der Adidas Fassungen) konnte selber noch gar keine Auskunft geben, inwieweit er überhaupt zum Einsatz kommt. 

Momentan ist nur eine Direktverglasung nebst gängigen Innen-Clips möglich und das aber auch erstmal nur bei der kleineren (S) Evil Eye Halfrim.
Bei der größeren Variante geht es nur mit einem großen Augenabstand und geringen Werten überhaupt. Zumindest mit den mir bekannten Quellen.

Wie das Träger-Clip System funktionieren soll frag ich mich selbst auch noch. Auf der Opti (Augenoptikermesse) gab es noch keinerlei Vorführung damit, eben weil das Ding eigentlich noch gar nicht ausführlich getestet wurde. 

Wird also noch dauern, bis es dazu Infos gibt.


----------



## Kaljakop (6. Juni 2011)

Ah, danke. Sowas hab ich mir irgendwie schon gedacht. 
Ist aber schlecht, das Adidas damit schon wirbt und den Leuten so eventuell falsche Hoffnung macht.
Naja, vielleicht probier ich einfach mal die Clips aus. Wenn das ganze nur nicht so teuer wäre. 

Aber, so ist das Leben.


----------



## OptiMist (7. Juni 2011)

Als kleine Anregung und Frage. 
Hast du schon mal Kontaktlinsen probiert?
Wenn nein, unbedingt mal testen.
Ich kann die Dinger eigentlich auch nicht leiden, aber beim Sport haben sie nur Vorteile und man vergisst sie sofort.

Die Evil Eye Halfrim ist auch mit Kontaktlinsen super!!


----------



## Kaljakop (7. Juni 2011)

Hab ich schon mal überlegt. Was nimmst du denn für Linsen?

Tageslinsen oder Monatslinsen oder was auch immer?
Und wo kaufst du die und was kosten die so?


----------



## palmilein (7. Juni 2011)

Kaljakop schrieb:


> Hab ich schon mal überlegt. Was nimmst du denn für Linsen?
> 
> Tageslinsen oder Monatslinsen oder was auch immer?
> Und wo kaufst du die und was kosten die so?


Es gibt nicht umsonst eine Menge an Augenoptikern. Hingehen, beraten lassen, ausprobieren!

Jeder macht andere Erfahrungen mit Linsen, es gibt eine unglaubliche Menge an Linsen. Es kommt auf deine Korrektionswerte, täglichen-/situationsbedingten Bedarf, Tränenfilm, Hornhautbeschaffung usw. drauf an. 
Im Regelfall sind Beratungsgespräche sowieso kostenlos. ;-)


----------



## Kaljakop (8. Juni 2011)

Dann bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als den gemütlichen Platz vorm Laptop zu verlassen und mal zum Optiker zu gehen.


----------



## OptiMist (8. Juni 2011)

Ich nehme Tageslinsen.
Da muÃ man im schlimmsten fall etwas rumprobieren.
Ich habe da wenig probleme weil ich selbst Optiker bin.
Trau dich einfach mal in einen Laden rein, im besten fall findest du ein GeschÃ¤ft 
das auch Sportbrillen fÃ¼hrt und fragst nach Linsen zum Biken.
Zu den Preisen beim Optiker 30 Tgeslinsen 30â¬. Im Netz natÃ¼rlich viel gÃ¼nstiger.
Aber erst (gegen Bezahlung) das ein und Aussetzen zeigen lassen und testlinsen probieren.


----------



## Kaljakop (8. Juni 2011)

Hm... 
Wenn ich überlege, dass ein Optikeinsatz ca. 40 - 50 Euro kosten würde, wären das 40 - 50 Tageslinsen. Da hab ich von so nem Einsat schon mehr fürs Geld.
Naja ich geh einfach die Tage mal zum Optiker und seh dann mal weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .rouk (8. Juni 2011)

Ich kann die Halfrim mit Innen-Clip nun schon seit ein paar Wochen mein eigen nennen und muss sagen das ich positiv überrascht bin.
Linsen gehen aufgrund meiner ganzen Sehstärke und der Hornhaut Verkrümmung, leider nicht so einfach wie gedacht.
Also musste auch der Clip her als letzte Alternative und wie oben schon beschrieben bin ich sehr begeistert.

Mit den verspiegelten Gläsern fällts überhaupt nicht auf von außen und selbst mit den Orangenen hälts sich mMn in Grenzen.
Dafür gibts jetzt jederzeit Glasklare Sicht auf den Trails


----------



## Kaljakop (8. Juni 2011)

Okay, wie sieht das denn mit dem Kontakt der Augen und den Einsätzen aus?
Stößt du da manchmal mit den Wimpern dran oder nicht?


----------



## .rouk (8. Juni 2011)

Bis jetzt nicht einmal vorgekommen.
Egal ob mit "Schwitzschutz" (der obere Bügel) oder ohne.


----------



## Kaljakop (8. Juni 2011)

Ich denke ich werd einfach ma zum Optiker gehen, vielleicht find ich ja einen, der die Brille sowie die Einsätze zum anprobieren hat und seh dann mal weiter. 
Vielleicht steig ich auch komplett auf Linsen um.
Hab mir grad mal die Oakley Radar Range angesehen. Die sieht auch ziemlich gut aus, und kostet ähnlich viel, gibts nur keine Einsätze für, bräuchte also auf jeden Kontaktlinsen dazu.


----------



## marc1981 (11. Juni 2011)

hallo

Ich bin auch gerade auf der suche nach einer Brille, wahr auch eben beim optiker.
Da für mich auch keine Linsen in Frage kommen, bleibt eigentlich nur noch das mit denn Clips.
Habe eben ne Rudy Projekt ( Magstar) mit dem schwarzen Glas angehabt und da konnte man das kaum sehen.
Die Adidas finde ich sieht aber noch was besser aus.


GRuß Marc


----------



## Cubedriver66 (11. Juni 2011)

Auch wenn es nun nicht grad zum Thema "Evil Eye" ist...ich hab grad eine Radbrille bei Fielmann abgeholt, eine X-Kross Bike Pro von Sziols. Polarisierte Scheibe und einen Einsatz für die Korrekturgläser, Rahmenfarbe kann man aus 20 Varianten auswählen. Ist sicher auch nicht die billigste Lösung, ich hab aktuell für Rahmen, 2 Scheiben (Orange und Grau), den optischen Einsatz und die Korrekturgläser immerhin 253  abdrücken müssen. Nach einer ersten kleine Runde bin ich zufrieden, eine abschließende Meinung kann ich hier aber noch nicht präsentieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palmilein (11. Juni 2011)

X-Kross von Sziols baut auf einem anderen Weg der Versorgung als Adidas / Oakley / Rudy Project auf.
Sziols versucht mit einem System möglichst alles abzudecken. 
Adidas und Co haben sich auf die einzelnen Bereiche spezialisiert. Nachteil bei Sziols ist die Nasenauflage, die sich nicht einstellen lässt wie bei Adidas und den meisten UVEX / Rudy Project. 

Wobei Adidas da eh aussen vor ist, mit sehr guten Einstellungsmöglichkeiten im Vergleich zu anderen.


----------



## marc1981 (11. Juni 2011)

Ho

Wo habt ihr eure Adidas denn gekauft?
Wie ist das eigentlich ich kaufe die jetzt beim ganz normallen Händler und gehe dann zum Optiker wegen denn  Korrekturgläser richtig????


GRuß Marc


----------



## Cubedriver66 (11. Juni 2011)

marc1981 schrieb:


> Ho
> 
> Wo habt ihr eure Adidas denn gekauft?
> Wie ist das eigentlich ich kaufe die jetzt beim ganz normallen Händler und gehe dann zum Optiker wegen denn  Korrekturgläser richtig????
> ...



der gut sortierte Optiker hat die im Programm, aber dein Weg funzt natürlich auch.


----------



## marc1981 (12. Juni 2011)

ho

Kurze Frage noch wahr denn bei euch noch ersatz Gläser dabei( Klar Glas, Orange Glas).

GRuß Marc


----------



## palmilein (12. Juni 2011)

Die "pro" Ausführungen (Evil Eye pro) haben immer noch eine Wechselscheibe mit dabei. Das ist dann eine orangener Filter mit einer Absorbtion von ca. 60%. Damit aber auch nicht Nachtfahrtauglich!


----------



## An der Alb (12. Juni 2011)

palmilein schrieb:


> Die "pro" Ausführungen (Evil Eye pro) haben immer noch eine Wechselscheibe mit dabei. Das ist dann eine orangener Filter mit einer Absorbtion von ca. 60%. Damit aber auch nicht Nachtfahrtauglich!



Ich bin nachts mit der orangenen Scheibe mit der Hellena von Out-Led schon gefahren. Ist noch einigermaßen machbar, bei Trails wird´s aber schon sehr grenzwertig. Fahre jetzt die Rydon von Rudy Project mit phototropen Gläsern und Korrektur-Clip. Bin super zufrieden mit der Brille. Bin aber auch gespannt wie es im Herbst aussieht, wenn es wieder früh dunkel wird.


----------



## marc1981 (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Habt ihr schon mal was von Optik24 Plus gehört?
Die haben die Adidas Halfrim Pro.
Da kann man ja auch das Inlect inklusive Stärke bestellen.
Was haltet ihr davon?
Oder soll man doch zum Optiker gehen?

Gruß Marc


----------



## An der Alb (13. Juni 2011)

Ich würde mir einen Clip nur beim Optiker anfertigen lassen. Einen Clip in meiner Sehstärke im Netz würde ich nicht bestellen. Warum das besser ist, kann dir palmilein sicherlich mehr dazu sagen. 

Ich habe meine Rudy Project im Netz bestellt und den Clip beim Optiker (Kette) bestellt und dort anfertigen lassen. Die Vorgehensweise wurde mir sogar dort vorgeschlagen, als ich den Preis der Rudy genannt habe.


----------



## marc1981 (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo nur noch einman ganz kurz wieviel Ersatz Gläser gibt es für die Adidas?

Konnte bis jetzt nur zwei finden?


Gruß Marc


----------



## palmilein (14. Juni 2011)

Internetpreise zahlen und Internetservice bekommen ...

Einfach nur mal kurz online bei Adidas Eyewear gucken (sind ein paar Mausklicks) und schon findest du dort schon einmal mehr Auskunft. 
-> http://www.adidas.com/Eyewear/content/de/products/10300/evil-eye-halfrim-L

Wenn du meinst, dass du am richtigen Ende sparst, dann bestell die Adidas mit Korrektion online. Aber dann bitte nicht beim örtlichen Augenoptiker nachstellen lassen für den Ramsch online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limbacher71 (24. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mir die Adidas Evil Eye Pro gegönnt mit Clip in meiner Sehstärke.
Bin vorher immer nur mit "normaler" Radbrinne gefahren ohne Sehstärke, da meine Fehlsichtigkeit nicht so wild ist.
Da hab ich aber gemerkt, dass gerade bei Waldwegen mit Wurzeln und so, ich doch so meine Probleme habe rechtzeitig kleine Dinge zu erkennen, die durchaus wichtig sein.

Ich bin mit der EE volkommen zufrieden. 
Da beschlägt nix, hab immer klare Sicht und ein sichereres Gefühl beim wilden Ritt durch den Taunus


----------



## Theo_Neandonly (1. Juli 2011)

Ola, 

hab mir auch die Halfrim gegÃ¶nnt und zwar auch mit dem rahmenlosen optischen Einsatz (es gibt zwei dafÃ¼r passende mit und ohne Rahmen) . Ich hatte vorher schon 3-4 Jahre die "normale" Evil Eye mit dem Clip-In mit Rahmen und kann sagen das das neue System nochmal deutlich besser ist, da grÃ¶sseres Blickfeld.
Ok Sie ist dafÃ¼r auch insgesamt etwas grÃ¶sser als die mormale Evil Eye aber trotzdem schick.

Hab mit Clip-In und stÃ¤rker brechendem Glas (-4,5 Dioptrin) 270â¬ gezahlt.


----------



## othu (10. Oktober 2011)

marc1981 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habt ihr schon mal was von Optik24 Plus gehört?
> Die haben die Adidas Halfrim Pro.
> ...





Da habe ich meine Evil Eye Pro mit Clip bestellt, top Service (gab erst eine Verwechslung beim Clip, bevor der falsche bei mir war schon Anruf von denen und schneller als ich den falschen zurücksenden konnte, haben die schon die richtigen verschickt!) und schnelle Lieferung!
Würde ich wieder machen!


----------



## Deleted 178502 (15. Oktober 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Da habe ich meine Evil Eye Pro mit Clip bestellt, top Service (gab erst eine Verwechslung beim Clip, bevor der falsche bei mir war schon Anruf von denen und schneller als ich den falschen zurücksenden konnte, haben die schon die richtigen verschickt!) und schnelle Lieferung!
> Würde ich wieder machen!


 
Das ist gut, dass du das schreibst, weil meine Brille ist eben gekommen und ich bin mir sicher, dass der Clip nicht passt.
Es steht A727 auf dem Rahmen oben, die Brille ist eine Evil Eye Pro L-126.
Laut Seite müsste es passen, aber ich krieg den Clip da ums Verrecken nicht rein und will sie nach 5 Minuten nicht gleich kaputt machen, das passt einfach nicht.

Oder ist das normal, dass das unfassbar schwer reingeht?!?!

Edit: Hat sich erledigt


----------



## othu (16. Oktober 2011)

ging mir zuerst auch so 

die Verwechslung des Shops war auch kein "falscher" clip, sonders ein ungeschliffener...


----------



## othu (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe wie oben geschrieben eine Evil Eye Pro mit Insertclip a727.

Gibt es einen breiteren Insertclip für die Brille?


----------



## palmilein (21. Oktober 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Ich habe wie oben geschrieben eine Evil Eye Pro mit Insertclip a727.
> 
> Gibt es einen breiteren Insertclip für die Brille?



Geh zum Sport-Augenoptiker um die Ecke und lass dich beraten, besser gesagt es zeigen: 
Es gibt noch die Clips, die statt den Nasenpads geklemmt werden und es gibt die Rimless-Clips für die Evil Eye wie auf dem folgenden Bild


----------



## NoGravity (1. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
passen die Clips von der "alten" evil eye eigentlich auch beim neuen Halfrim-Modell? 
(habe die rahmenlosen Einsätze, siehe vorhergehender post)
Matthias


----------



## Deleted 208699 (12. Mai 2012)

Gibt es zwischenzeitlich "inframe glazing" für die Halfrim Pro S?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (13. Mai 2012)

palmilein schrieb:


> Servus Kaljakop,
> 
> der Trägerclip für die Evil Eye Halfrim ist noch in der Erprobung und leider zu früh als fertige Info rausgegangen. Silhouette (Hersteller der Adidas Fassungen) konnte selber noch gar keine Auskunft geben, inwieweit er überhaupt zum Einsatz kommt.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn dieser Beitrag schon älter ist. 
Ich verwende diese Brille mit optischen Einsatz schon seit 2004 und habe damit die besten Erfahrungen gemacht! 
Auch beim Nachkauf von Ersatzgläsern gibt es kein Problem damit. 
Ich verwende die Brille auch im Winter für den Skisport und im Sommer zum Biken! 

Bei meinem Unfall mit dem Bike ist der Rahmen ganz geblieben!


----------



## Deleted 208699 (13. Mai 2012)

Die Halfrim gibt es erst seit 2011 â¦


----------



## Hofbiker (13. Mai 2012)

Sorry, 
da habe ich den Zusatz Halfrim überlesen, ich bin glücklicher Besitzer einer EVIL EYE EXPLORER!
* 
*


----------



## palmilein (13. Mai 2012)

Schoengeist schrieb:


> Gibt es zwischenzeitlich "inframe glazing" für die Halfrim Pro S?



Jap. Momentan sind mir zwei Hersteller bekannt die die Halfrim S verglasen können. (Voraussetzung sind bestimmte Brillenwerte).
Zum einen ist das Rupp & Hubrach aus Bamberg, die jedoch eben nur die S verglasen können und dann noch Shamir Optical, die beide Größen verglasen.
Adidas steht nun auch mit Shamir in einer Kooperation und bietet die Verglasung beider Größen damit sogar in den LST (Adidas eigene Farben) Gläsern an. 
Im Übrigen gibt es die Halfrim nun auch mit Polfilter-Gläsern (optisch als auch ohne Sehstärke von Adidas direkt aus)


----------



## Deleted 208699 (14. Mai 2012)

Super, danke für die Info!

Was ich immer nicht verstehe ist, bei dieser Art der Korrektur habe ich doch keinen Nutzen mit den von Adidas angebotenen Filtern oder etwa doch?


----------



## palmilein (15. Mai 2012)

Also die LST-Filter von Adidas sind meiner Meinung nach die besten Farben bei Sonnengläsern die ich kenne. 
Sie sind speziell für den sportlichen Bereich entwickelt worden und haben ganz besondere Transmissionseigenschaften (entscheidet welche Wellenlänge und wieviel davon durchgelassen wird).

Sie sorgen für eine enorme Kontraststeigerung, sind aber keine Blueblocker (wichtig bei schnellen Sportarten) und haben eine aufhellende Wirkung. Dadurch wirken die Gläser trotz hohem Tönungsgrad viel heller beim durchgucken, aber eben absolut angenehm.

Natürlich gibt es aber auch von den Glasherstellern (R&H, Shamir) tolle eigene Entwicklungen. R+H bietet zum Beispiel mit dem Arancia Transitions ein sehr geniales Glas an, dass sich von circa 45% Orange auf bis zu 85% braun eintönt und ideale Kontraststeigerungen verschafft. 
Shamir ist aber der Experte für alle Neuheiten auf dem Augenoptikmarkt. Die bieten mit NXT die robustesten Gläser überhaupt an und haben dabei auch noch eine große Auswahl an Filtern und Farben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 208699 (15. Mai 2012)

Okay, d.h. also entweder Adidas Filter plus KorrektureinsÃ¤tze oder aber eben ein Filter der beiden von Dir genannten Hersteller, die dann aber direkt die Korrektur bieten, richtig?

Habe seit heute eine Halfrim hier liegen, wie geht das mit der Double Nose Bridge? Irgendwie kann ich den NasenbÃ¼gel nicht verstellen?

Was ich mich auch frage ist, ob das S und L Modell vorne gelich breit ist? Die Halfrim in S ist viel breiter als eine normale Evil Eye und die BÃ¼gel drcÃ¼ken ein wenig. Vielleicht doch ein L-Modell?

Jemand mal mit der Adidas Elevation Pro gefahren? Ist ja eigentlich eine Bergbrille â¦


----------



## palmilein (16. Mai 2012)

Fast richtig.
Shamir hat mit Adidas Eyewear nun eine Kooperation und über diese ist es nun möglich die originalen LST-Farben von Adidas ebenfalls mit Sehstärke herzustellen. Das heißt Adidas Farben inklusive Sehstärke, nix Clip 

Normal sollte die Verstellung kein Problem sein. Einmal kurz kräftig drücken und dann hast du die engere bzw. weitere Einstellung.

Die Größenordnung ist bei der Halfrim wie folgt: Das S-Modell ist fast identisch groß mit dem L-Modell der Evil Eye (normal) und die L-Version der Halfrim ist dann nochmal deutlich größer. Also passt schon, wenn du den EIndruck hast, dass die S größer ist. 


Die Elevation bietet halt ein großes Sichtfeld und nochmals paar Adapter an, um besser gegen kalte Zugluft zu schützen, fürs Biken aber wenig geeignet von den Bügeln und Gläserform her.


----------



## Deleted 208699 (17. Mai 2012)

Wow, danka für die vielen Infos. Die Bügel am S Modell sind leider etwas kurz


----------



## Billypimpi (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die Adidas Evil Eye Pro L a126 mit Clip-In für die Sehstärke.
Habe sie mir bei https://www.hennes-optik-hoerakustik.de/shop,home 
gekauft. Hatte auch vorher dort angerufen da mein eines Auge eine schlechtere Sehstärke hat, als im Shop angegeben.
Es war alles kein Problem. ( hatte Samstagnachmittag angerufen)

Bin mit der Brille super zufrieden, passt sehr gut und kann gut angepasst werden.

War vorher auch mal beim Optiker gewesen und habe die Brillen getestet und anprobiert. Nur er wollte einen Preis, wo ich nur lachen konnte.


gruß


----------



## palmilein (17. Mai 2012)

Billypimpi schrieb:


> War vorher auch mal beim Optiker gewesen und habe die Brillen getestet und anprobiert. Nur er wollte einen Preis, wo ich nur lachen konnte.


Liegt wohl daran, dass sich immer mehr Leute eine Beratung beim Händler vor Ort abholen, den Service genießen die Produkte gleich aufprobieren zu können und anfassen können und dann aber übers Internet bestellen.... 

Service-Diebstahl nennen es manche, ich nenn es frech & dreist. Sorry, aber man kann NICHT die Preise von vor Ort und Online vergleichen... das geht nicht, weil die Kalkulation online und vor Ort natürlich vollkommen unterschiedlich gestaltet werden können/müssen.

Mich regen solche Aussagen auf, bei denen nicht mal ansatzweise darüber nachgedacht wird, warum. -_-
Abgesehen davon, weißt du höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht, welche Gläser du im Clip hast und welche dir vom Augenoptiker vor Ort angeboben worden. 

Und im Übrigen ist das Thema die Evil Eye HALFRIM, und nicht die normale Evil Eye


----------



## Deleted 208699 (26. Mai 2012)

Also, kurzes Update, ich behalte die Halfrim Pro. Einfach super die Brille! 

Ich verstehe nur die Vielfalt der Inserts nicht. Es gibt welche mit Rahmen und ohne, okay, aber dann gibt es wohl auch welche die, wenn man den Bildern glaben darf, oben am Rahmen befestigt werden und welche die an der Nose Bridge angebracht werden?

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich bin nach wie vor total unentschlossen wie ich in Bezug auf meine SehschwÃ¤che nun weitermachen soll â¦

Wenigstens habe ich jetzt schon das Gestell.


----------



## palmilein (26. Mai 2012)

Es gibt bei der Evil Eye Halfrim drei Clip Arten:

- Rimless Insert Clip: Innenclip mit Gläsern die gebohrt werden und dadurch randlos ohne Rand auskommen. Der Clip wird oberhalb des Nasenpolster eingeklickt. Vorteil: großes Blickfeld
- Rim Clip: gleiche Fixierung wie beim Rimless Clip, allerdings ohne Bohrungen und mit Tragrand rundum zur Fixation der Gläser. Vorteil: stabiler als Rimless Clip
- Clip-Trägerscheiben: äußerlich von der Form wie Originalscheibe, allerdings besteht es aus einem Tragrand (wählbar in grau oder silber-verspiegelt) bei dem das optische Glas dann eingearbeitet wird.
Siehe dazu hier den YouTube Clip

http://youtu.be/X0Hjo5E1Zb4



Klar soweit?
Was sagt dein Augenoptiker des Vertrauens vor Ort dazu?


----------



## Deleted 208699 (26. Mai 2012)

Zu dem werde ich demnÃ¤chst gehen, aber vorher informieren schadet nie. Danke schonmal vielmals fÃ¼r Deine Info. Habe mir vorhin mal den Adidas Eyewear HÃ¤ndlerprospekt durchgeschaut und wenn ich mich nicht tÃ¤usche gibt es eben von ejder Variante Rim/Rimless nochmals zwei varianten das hat mich etwas verunsichert â¦


----------



## derfreaker (16. August 2012)

hi schöngeist, warst du mittlerweile beim optiker deines vertrauens. und wenn ja, was ist deine lösung für das korrekturproblem?


----------



## Deleted 208699 (16. August 2012)

Momentan sind es Tageslinsen, die ich mir von meiner Freundin einsetzten lasse â kam bisher leider nicht weiter dazu mich mit diesem Problem zu beschÃ¤ftigen. Leider!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe seit 1,5 Jahren eine Adidas Evil Eye mit Clip.
Das Clipsystem fand ich SEHR unangenehm:
Ich habe einen recht breiten Kopf und wohl auch Pupillenabstand, jedenfalls habe ich nur durch das äußere Drittel des Clips geschaut und fand die Clipränder immer sehr störend, ebenso das seitlich stark eingeschränkte Sichtfeld.
Das die Brille bei Regen unbrauchbar war kam noch hinzu: wenn einmal Tropfen zwischen Clip und Brillenglas gekommen sind war es vorbei.
Dazu noch das ständige Beschlagen.
In Summe hat das dazu geführt, dass ich die Brille in der Zeit vielleicht 3-4mal getragen habe, den Rest der Zeit lag sie einfach rum.

Seit einer Woche habe ich jetzt eine Direktverglasung von Optik24plus in der Evil Eye mit Acti Sun Track Phototrop 20-85% Gläsern und bin megazufrieden!!
Anfangs war es etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, ich vermute wegen der stark gekrümmten Gläser, aber schon nach der ersten Tour hatten sich dir Augen daran gewöhnt und ich habe die Brille in den letzten 9 Tagen öfter getragen, als in den 1,5 Jahren zuvor.

Nur so als Tipp, ist natürlich ein bisschen teurer als der Clip, lohnt sich aber meiner Meinung!!


----------



## mtb_rookie (16. November 2013)

Theo_Neandonly schrieb:


> ...hab mir auch die Halfrim gegönnt und zwar auch mit dem rahmenlosen optischen Einsatz...Hab mit Clip-In und stärker brechendem Glas (-4,5 Dioptrin) 270 gezahlt.



Eigentlich wollte ich diesmal nicht verglasen lassen
und auch so einen Einsatz nehmen.
In der Hoffnung, dass es etwas billiger wird und ich
mit den Wechselscheiben spielen kann bin ich zum 
Optiker gelaufen und war überrascht:

Halfrim Pro 220 + rimless insert 110 + Gläser 2x50 = 430
Halfrim Pro original verglast (Shamir) 440

Der obige Preis ist selbst für die einfache Halfrim sensationell günstig.
Da würde ich es mit dem Einsatz einfach riskieren.
In meinem Fall ist die Differenz zu gering.

Die Tatsache, dass von den fünf Optikern bei denen ich heute war,
sich nur einer mit den Einsätzen auskannte, hat mich überrascht.
Dass der Einsatz jetzt so exotisch ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------

